
Show HN: Conway's Game of Life in PHP in Your Terminal - donutdan4114
https://github.com/donutdan4114/conway-game-of-life-php
======
sopooneo
Out of curiosity, why do you clear the array of counts of live cells every
five iterations? And why even have it be an array of ints rather than just a
single int?

~~~
donutdan4114
Ah yes, haven't finished that feature yet. The idea was to track when the game
"ends" and no more changes were happening. The idea was to track the last 5
generation states and if they were repeating, stop the game. However,
sometimes the game loops over the period of 3+ iterations, so I'll have to
think of a better way to determine when the game is just looping aimlessly.

